# FSW Application received on 8th August 2014



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello,

My application reached on 8th August 2014, still i have not received any communications from CIC. Any idea how long will it take in file number generation?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

santosh_nitw said:


> Hello,
> 
> My application reached on 8th August 2014, still i have not received any communications from CIC. Any idea how long will it take in file number generation?


Around 2 months as currently May 29th-30th applications are getting processed.


----------



## deviim15 (Sep 3, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> Hello,
> 
> My application reached on 8th August 2014, still i have not received any communications from CIC. Any idea how long will it take in file number generation?


My application reached CIC on May 20th and i received the PER mail on September 8th. Considering that, i guess you should hear from CIC sooooon. Goodluck


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks much......anybody from Aug application dispatched , has received communication from CIC?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

santosh_nitw said:


> Thanks much......anybody from Aug application dispatched , has received communication from CIC?


Have already said above, it will take 2-3 months for Aug applicants. They are on 2nd June applications now. You can raise an email status query with CIC post 10 weeks from date of your delivery as they don't entertain any requests before this period. Even in that case, they take about 30 working days more to respond to you query.


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Is there any hope in my case to get invitation from CIC? My application reached to FSW office by 8th August 2014. Currently, cic is processing application received on first week of June, i am bit worried .....Cap is also filling fast.....


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> Is there any hope in my case to get invitation from CIC? My application reached to FSW office by 8th August 2014. Currently, cic is processing application received on first week of June, i am bit worried .....Cap is also filling fast.....


Depends on noc you trying for. I think its lights out for noc 2174 & 1112 for sure.
May alone has taken 50 to 60%.

Regards
Sheray


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for your response. I have applied for code 2171


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> Thanks for your response. I have applied for code 2171


I have applied for 2281 on 9/11.
I think for us its going to be big one suspense story.
Drama and thriller !


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Pray for the best......i am a month ahead of you. Shreya, in which code and which country from , have u applied?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> Pray for the best......i am a month ahead of you. Shreya, in which code and which country from , have u applied?


NOC 2281 - DUBAI - LONDON VO office.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

santosh_nitw said:


> Is there any hope in my case to get invitation from CIC? My application reached to FSW office by 8th August 2014. Currently, cic is processing application received on first week of June, i am bit worried .....Cap is also filling fast.....


Of course there is lots of hope. With 2171 you don't need to worry much for CAP fulfilment before October atleast.


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks much sssagi for your moral support. I pray to God that everyone's wishes get get full filled.


----------

